# Pacing his cage



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello from an extremely snowy England

So my new boy Theodore seems to be settling well but is displaying behaviour that i'm not sure about, i've searched the forums and websites and its not really a set thing.

Basically Theodore is pacing his cage, a lot! i hear little budgie feets running up and down his cage an i wonder if he is ok?

So the internet has advised that this is behaviour that they display when they want out, they want your attention or they are nervous.

My questions:
1. he has never been out of his cage he is only a baby i think 8 weeks old so is that something that he just naturally wants? I know my two others didnt display this behaviour, ever! 
2. i shouldn't let him out of his cage until cage tamed right? 
3 He had his brother in the cage with him, his he lonely? I've got a toy budgie him his cage with him but he doesnt bother and i want to tame him so he doesnt have a mirror yet.
4. Should this behaviour be ignored if he is wanting my attention? Surely i would be appeasing the behaviour to make him think that every time he does this i will come.
5. He has a set training time when i get home and follow tips i have gather from the forums. Should i do this before i go to work as well?
6. when we are getting used to eachother i put my hand on the cage so he is used to it and he nibbles my fingers through the bars, is this good thing?
7. When i came home early from work today he started to call and jump about his perches is this a budgie actually happy to see me?

I'm sorry for all the questions but my first two had such different personalities and i want to do right by my little Theodore.

I thank you in advance for any help you can give and your time for answering.

Anna-Lou, Henry and Theodore.

P.S i enclose a picture i took today, he's just the cutest.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It sounds like Theodore is not quite used to his cage yet and is trying to find his way out. It will take a while before he considers his cage his "safe space", which is why you shouldn't let him out of the cage for at least two weeks after getting him. If he's not easily spooked, you can still let him out without him being tamed (after at least two weeks of not doing so initially, of course) if he'd like to come out. You shouldn't let him out when he's pacing or calling, or he'll associate those actions with getting to come out, which isn't good. 

He sounds active and curious about his surroundings, so I don't think he's lonely. You actually should never put a mirror in his cage, mirrors often cause budgies to develop unhealthy relationships with their own reflection, leading to weight loss (from excessive regurgitation in attempt to feed the "other budgie"), depression, and aggression. 

It's great that he's already starting to get comfortable with you! For these first few weeks, the more time you spend with him sitting by his cage, talking to him, etc, the more comfortable he'll feel around you. 

Best of luck!  Keep up the good work with your small boy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*StarlingWings has given you excellent advice.

I recommend you remove the "toy budgie" from Theodore's cage and don't plan on giving him any mirrors for the reasons previously stated.

Instead, give him shredding toys, ladders, swings, etc. to play with.

Take another look at the information in this thread:
Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you for the replies. 

I've tried to make his cage as varied and fun as i can, he has different types of perches chewing toys, a swing, ladder, i tend to go for the natural toys and chews and like with Henry i plan to rotate them each month. I'll get the toy budgie out though, he didn't bother with it at all i just didn't want him to feel so alone. 

Hopefully he will settle down after a while. i'm a worrier so him pacing constantly just makes me worry extra for him. Like us all we just want a happy and healthy budgie


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Be sure to play music or the TV for him as 'company' when you aren't in the room with him. 
Budgies perceive complete silence as danger so having background noise will be helpful.*


----------

